# Conecuh River Dam



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Has any one ever been up to the Conecuh River Dam, Iv read the tailrace of the dam is accessible 1 miles south at hwy 84 public ramp, I have been reading about alot of crappie and Flatheads being caught there.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Been fishing there for years. Use to be good but it's all changed in the last year or so. Water below the damn has silted in and is only couple feet deep. You would need a small boat that you could drag just to get anywhere close. Definately not worth the trip up there any more. Actually when you put in you can go less than 1/2 mile either way.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Based on the photo I believe your talking about the dam of Point A lake. I live near there and the fishing is very good, however, not really accessible by boat. The river gets extremely shallow and rocky a good way below the dam. To the point that unless the water is really high you wouldn't even get a small jonboat up to the dam. Most of the fishing in that area is done by wading. I can say that when the bream are on bed in the tailrace it is some of the best bream fishing I've ever seen....anywhere. We used to catch quite a few channel cats back there too. I haven't been in a couple of years but have several friends who fish back there at least once a week. Also, be VERY careful wading back there. Very rocky and I know of more than one person who has gotten a foot caught between underwater rocks and jacked up there ankles pretty good while wading there.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanx for the info guys, maybe ill just ride over to the Claiborn Dam after the flood waters recede, I have been up there twice and didn't do to well, but I'm pretty sure it had something to do with it being February and not bringing the right baits so Ill give it another go soon.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

The fish are definitely at claiborne. There are a lot of big blues, Channels, and some flatheads at Millers Ferry also if you wanted to spend a few days to camp and fish.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

That part of Conecuh sounds like a good location to take a gheenoe. I would bet there are some good holes down stream in the bends.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Slip Knot said:


> That part of Conecuh sounds like a good location to take a gheenoe. I would bet there are some good holes down stream in the bends.


I'm sure their is.


----------

